# Talla



## Francelho

¿Cómo se suele decir en portugués _talla de ropa_? ¿Quizás _número de roupa_?

* "Por más que busque, no hay manera de que encuentre un pantalón de mi talla".


----------



## Vanda

... do meu número/ do meu tamanho.


----------



## vf2000

... un pantalón "que me sirva"


----------



## willy2008

Y simplemente *talhe ?*


----------



## Carfer

willy2008 said:


> Y simplemente *talhe ?*


 
Não, willy, '_talhe_' em português não tem que ver com tamanho, mas sim com a forma, com a aparência (_'um fato de bom talhe/corte'_).


----------



## GOODVIEW

Usa-se também a palavra _manequim_.

_Qual é seu manequim?_

_Por mais que procure, não encontro de jeito nenhum uma calça para o meu manequim__/ do meu tamanho / do meu número._

Mas acho que _tamanho_ e _número_ talvez sejam mais usados atualmente pelos não profissionais do ramo. É bastante comum quem trabalha com roupa usar a palavra manequim, os clientes nem tanto.


----------



## Thomas1

Bõa noite,

Queria dizer no português que os sapatos são demasiado grandes (por exemplo, tenho o tamanho/manequim/número 42, mas o vendedor numa tienda trouxou-me o 44).
_Estes (sapatos) são dois tamanhos/manequins/números demasiado grandes.
_​
É correcta a frase de cima? Não estou seguro que todas as palavras pela espanhola 'talla' se possam utilizar neste caso.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em vez de "demasiado" (não está errado, apenas transmite uma idéia de algo MUITO maior) use "grande/muito grande" ou "maior", dependendo da frase.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego usa-se *número* (ou o españolismo _*talla*_ -*talle* em galego tem o sentido que explicou o Carfer-):
*Estes zapatos vanme/estanme grandes/pequenos. Dame dous números menos/máis.*


----------



## Thomas1

WhoSoyEu said:


> Em vez de "demasiado" (não está errado, apenas transmite uma idéia de algo MUITO maior) use "grande/muito grande" ou "maior", dependendo da frase.



Obrigado. 

Então a frase seria:_ Estes (sapatos) são dois tamanhos/manequins/números maiores._?

Mas não percebo como funcionariam as palavras 'grande' ou 'muito grande' nesta frase.  Podia explicar-mo?_
Estes (sapatos) são dois tamanhos/manequins/números grandes._
_Estes (sapatos) são dois tamanhos/manequins/números muito grandes._​ 
Estas duas frases de cima me parecem um pouco extranhas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Estes (sapatos) são dois números maiores (que o meu).
Estes (sapatos) são muito grandes.


----------



## Thomas1

Obrigado. 

Uma pergunta mais: no contexto de sapatos só se pode utilizar a palavra 'número' no português?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Manequim" é para roupas. "Tamanho" e "número" podem ser usados para sapatos.


----------



## Carfer

Thomas1 said:


> Obrigado.
> 
> Uma pergunta mais: no contexto de sapatos só se pode utilizar a palavra 'número' no português?



Creio que em Portugal só usamos _'número_' (para roupas e calçado) ou, quando muito, '_tamanho_' (para as roupas marcadas com S,M,L,XL, XXL e semelhantes). Nunca ouvi '_manequim_' nesse sentido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Brasil: "Ela usa manequim 38".


----------

